# Lube for cassette and chain rings?



## somno (Jul 17, 2007)

There is lots of info on how to clean the cassette and chain rings. However, I cannot find any mention of how to lube these parts after cleaning them. They always mentions to lube the chain but what to you use for the cassette and chain rings (same lube as for the chain?)?


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

your chain (if properly lubed) should provide enough lubrication for the rings and cassette


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

gnslr said:


> your chain (if properly lubed) should provide enough lubrication for the rings and cassette


Yeah after you lube the chain put it back on the bike and run it through a few times while holding a rag in your hand and wiping the access lube off. This should lube your cassette and rings sufficently. The chain is your main lube concern.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Like said...keep the chainrings and cassette clean. Lube the chain only.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

fourth vote for lubing the chain


----------



## cyba (May 8, 2008)

how often are we suppose to lube the chain? So far I only put about 10-15 hours on it and its mostly on parks rides and the bike is a bit dusty


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Depends on what you use. If you use a wet lube it will last longer. A dry lube, like the White Lightning Wax Lube needs to be relubed every 30 miles or so. If I got for a longer road ride with my MTB i take the lube with me. It is a pain but it keeps it clean on the trail

If you are running oil based lube on the trail it "MAY" gunk up the whole drivetrain. Besides that it is a mess to clean. Some people prefer oil some wax, i like the clean feeling of wax. 

On a sidenote, my old drivetrain wore out after 600 miles. Now, that forced me to replace the cassette (whereas the old one was a piece of $#!t anyways) my new one is much tougher, the chain (again, old one was [email protected]) and the middle ring in the front. I'm not sure if the lube or me applying it wrong had anything to do with it. Read the instructions on the Wax based lube very carefully, and then read it 2 more times. Follow it to a T and it will be hassle free and great.


----------

